# 25' Boat/Trailer Packing in a 20' Garage



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

So as some of you know, the wife and I are hoping to close on a house in the next couple of months. The garage in the new house will be 19.5' X 20' and my current garage, where the boat is kept, is 25' deep. My boat and trailer package is 25' long in total (approximately). I need some help shaving it down to fit in the new garage. I know 5' seems like a lot but I've seen 17' boats that were 18' as a boat/trailer package.

Anyone do something similar? Or is this something I should take to a trailer shop to do?

Let me know any suggestions or ideas you have that have worked and are proven safe and effective.

Thanks all!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Shaving down a full 5'+ is going to be tough. I have the same sized garage and the max I can fit in a package using half the garage is about 19' to clear the hurricane bars. Even then I have to angle it a bit. You will probably have to get a removable tongue and set it across the majority of the garage at a 45.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As firecat said, stuff her in diagonally.
it's how I kept my 19 foot whaler in the garage.
Not like cars ever get parked in there anyhow!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just went through the same scenario last month. If your 5' short then a removable tongue will give you an extra few feet. Like FC said, you are going to have to angle it regardless. I am doing that right now until my new tongue is installed. The major factor here is going to be the wife. My garage is 22' deep by 23' wide. My rig is only 23' long and at an angle she can still get her car in with a few feet to spare. A 25' overall length is going to be a chore even with the removable tongue given your garage dimensions.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pobably need to trade in that float-on Continental for a galvanized bunk trailer.
That'll save you a whole bunch of work. ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What about moving the winch up all the way, moving the bunks up, and moving the axle up? Then do a breakaway tongue.

I moved everything up before when I first got it to fit into a townhouse I was living in. The problem was the tongue weight was pretty intense.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The trailer will never tow correctly and might become dangerous. Brett's right, best option is to trade it in on a better fitting trailer and get a swing/removable tongue kit.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Brett's right, best option is to trade it in on a better fitting trailer and get a swing/removable tongue kit.


Unfortunately, all money is tied up in the home so that's not an option right now. I can afford a swing/removable tongue so I may just have to try that for now.

Using the Pythagorean Theorum, the diagonal length of the garage is approximately 27'9". Theoretically it'll fit as is. I do need to fit one SMALL car in the garage so I may be able to make do with just the swing tongue for now. What do you all think, based on experience?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The theory is flawed for this purpose, you have to remember your boat is not 2 dimensional, and yours in particular is pretty wide. So the farthest point will actually be several feel off of the wall. Even with a swinging tongue you aren't going to be able to park anything bigger than a motorcycle next to it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> The theory is flawed for this purpose, you have to remember your boat is not 2 dimensional, and yours in particular is pretty wide. So the farthest point will actually be several feel off of the wall. Even with a swinging tongue you aren't going to be able to park anything bigger than a motorcycle next to it.


This car is about the size of a motorcycle...

I'll make it work...just trying to get some ideas from you fine folks  keep 'em coming!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think, to protect that beautiful boat, better simply park it in my garage.

And just so you won't feel left out, you can pick one of mine to park in your garage.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> The trailer will never tow correctly and might become dangerous. Brett's right, best option is to trade it in on a better fitting trailer and get a swing/removable tongue kit.


I'll trade him my trailer.
All gavanized with all stainless hardware, new everything.
Just a thought RK..

Having the 25ft deep garage is awesome isn't it?
Mines 3car wide and 25ft deep. Swallows my skiff like throwing a hotdog down a hallway... ;D


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Just notch the garage door for the tongue and back it in straight.

Seriously, why waste something as valuable as garage space on something so mundane as a car? I'd wedge it diagonally.

Nate


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive done something very similar,once inside you have to have the boat where it is easily movable for routine choirs or your wife will kill you also it will make using the boat such a PIA to use you want want to go as much which you dont want.Got in late from Flamingo and rely burnt. Tomorrow I will take some measurements of my garage and boat package .I have both trailers discussed here the removable tong as well as the breakaway and tell what i did the measurements sound real close.Obviously that isnt your new house in Bretts post im talking a standard I door 2 car garage.Will try tomorrow. Thanks JRP


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Murph my garage is18f 6in deep to door bracing it is 20ft wide with a 16ft door offset to one side.My boat is a 1802 action craft with v6.Overall length from back of motor to front of trailer is 24ft 4in .Trailer is Alum Cont that uses Gal 3in od box tubing this overall is 21ft with the 2.5 od gal hitch pulled out.I welded up a hand jack to a 2ft piece of Gal That slides into front and drilled it to put bolt in .The jack and the wheel I used is what made it so easy to be maneuverable without hurting your back,even with 30gal of fuel and 2 bat in front hatch.The jack came of a const. job I want to say its a stabilizer for a man lift.The wheel is an 8in yellow hard poly wheel both I had laying around for years .Forget any of the side mount models you push from the side.I would back my boat like 2/3 of the way in towards far corner and put a floor jack with 4by4 under trailer ,jack it up pull bolt out and remove tongue and put in home made trainer wheel and put bolt in lose.When lowered it rolled around like a dream .Im not good with posting pics especially on here PM me your number and ill did wheel out and send pic.About 2 years ago when I first got on here I remember Brazil posted a pick of a similar trainer wheel his did not have the poly wheel which made it roll so easy.Very doable easy look at both pics. Cool JRP


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

have you thought about a break away tongue? my 21' Ski boat has a breakaway that shaves 4' of total length off. 2 pins and boom done.. 

same as this sample i found on the net










a folding collapsable is an option.. have a shop cut and weld it on for you..










http://www.pacifictrailers.com/FULTON-Fold-Away-WELD-ON-Hinge-Kit-3x3-trailer-tongue-HDPW330300/


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks doable

My garage is 26' deep and my bay boat total package is 30'. Swing away tongue and angle it in. Done. I have the same swing away tongue as the above post.

Looks like you need at least 2 ft of swing away....more if you can. This is to scale for your situation.


----------

